
SoftBank wants to merge Sprint and T-Mobile by selling its stake in Sprint - JumpCrisscross
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/02/17/report-softbank-wants-merge-sprint-t-mobile-selling-stake-sprint/
======
Inconel
I'm usually not in favor of these large mergers since they reduce the number
of competing companies, but for anyone more knowledge about the US cellular
industry, would this merger actually be in the interests of consumers?

ATT and Verizon are such behemoths already, would a Sprint/T-Mobile merger
bring more competition to the market?

Also, why is Deutsche Telekom so keen on selling off T-Mobile?

